# Gutless Method ???



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

I have heard people talk about this method quite a bit over the last few years. Is there a book on how it is done properly. I have been hunting big game all my life in Utah and with what success I have had I usually Gut, Quarter or drag whole and then take to the butcher. However I would like to learn to package it myself now. I would appreciate any help I could get on these subjects. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing better, especially for early season hunts......check out this link!

http://www.huntingnut.com/index.php?nam ... cle&sid=27

Kelly


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I love that link, can't wait to try that on my turkey this May _(O)_


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

I think were gonna need to see some pics of that, poopie. :lol:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

what about the tenderloins??? I love food way too much to leave those for the crows/coyotes!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> what about the tenderloins??? I love food way too much to leave those for the crows/coyotes!


It is VERY simple to get the tenderloins on. I remover the front/back quarters and the backstraps, then enter in right behind the last rib and remove the loin from that side, flip animal over and repeat. Removing the loins is about as easy as removing the straps.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Oh ok...thanks! Gonna have to try this next time I'm packing out by myself...unless of course if it's on the Wasatch Front and then I'll just ride the animal like a sled into Lagoon :lol:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Use a small knife and reach in and 'zip' the loin right out. The first time I tried it I was shocked how easy they are to remove.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

This is from a post last year..........

by goofy elk on Sun May 25, 2008 8:51 am 

I have personaly used this method on over 20 animal's, Here are some trick's I've learn along the way.

1)
Lay the animal flat, remove the up side leg's, Then draw your caping line's and peel the cape off the front shoulder,leg and neck. After removing the front quarter, the neck meat is commonly missed, it can be removed at this time.

2)
Now, after removing the rear quarter and back strap you can now get the inside tender loin by taking off the two shortest rib's , I carry a set of rose clipper's to do this. Also at that time, on the rib cage facing up you can carve the meat from between the rib bone's, Anther area commonly missed.

3)
now roll over the animal and repeat the process, When this is complete, I will remove the head and finish caping off the skull. I also like to remove the Ivory's and teeth required for the DWR before sawing off the antler's. This make's much easyer packing even when using horses.

Remember to alway's follow bone lines as close as posible. When done correctly, you will retrieve 95% of the meat minus the heart and liver. Hope this help's and good luck.
goofy elk 

Posts: 368
Joined: Sun Dec 16, 2007 6:01 am
Location: up Spanish Fork canyon 
Private message Top


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> Now, after removing the rear quarter and back strap you can now get the inside tender loin by taking off the two shortest rib's , I carry a set of rose clipper's to do this.


I've never felt the need to do anything with any ribs, but this is another method that I'm sure works.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

This is the ONLY way for me anymore. Thanks for the reminders.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

goofy elk said:


> now roll over the animal and repeat the process, When this is complete, I will remove the head and finish caping off the skull. I also like to remove the Ivory's and teeth required for the DWR before sawing off the antler's. This make's much easyer packing even when using horses.


Why is the Ivory's and teeth required for dwr?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Seven said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > now roll over the animal and repeat the process, When this is complete, I will remove the head and finish caping off the skull. I also like to remove the Ivory's and teeth required for the DWR before sawing off the antler's. This make's much easyer packing even when using horses.
> ...


They are NOT. Goofy said the ivories AND the teeth required by the DWR. 8)


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is another online pictorial.

http://home.att.net/%7Esajackson/guttless1.html

The gutless method is the only way to go. The only reason I will field dress an animal anymore is if it is close to a road and I can get it to the truck easily or if I have to leave it over night before I can get it boned out. Just thinking about dragging a deer any distance just makes me sick. You can get a deer out in one trip and an elk in two or 3 no problem.










Mark


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

What teeth are required for the DWR? I just have not heard of the DWR requiring us to pull teeth before.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Seven, The DWR require teeth from every LE animal taken in Utah, They are used
to gather average age information for every unit.

The ivory's are used mostly for jewelry.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

thank you for the explaination. I must of missed that somewhere in the proclamation. I also have yet to draw out for a LE hunt  Maybe this will be my lucky year. I just spent 1/2 looking up what people do with the Ivories, because I haven't heard of pulling them before. I am still undecided if it is something I would do?


----------



## wapati (Nov 29, 2007)

Seven said:


> thank you for the explaination. I must of missed that somewhere in the proclamation. I also have yet to draw out for a LE hunt  Maybe this will be my lucky year. I just spent 1/2 looking up what people do with the Ivories, because I haven't heard of pulling them before. I am still undecided if it is something I would do?


The way I understand it is that the only thing that is "required" to turn in is the harvest survey (whether an animal was harvested or not), otherwise you will not be eligible to apply for certain hunts for a while. Turning in the teeth will give them the age and other information they are looking for and should be done.


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks guys, I usually don't hunt alone as this is not a safe and advisable thing to do, but we don't walk around in each others pockets either. I would have help getting a critter off the mountain but this method sounds alot less work later. Disposal of carcass is better done leaving it for the gods where it came from anyway. Any one feel like teaching me the proper techniques of cut & wrap. I learn quick and would love to learn from a seasoned vet.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I am in no way an expert, however I have cut up and processed 4 deer and 1 elk in the last 3 years. All I have in way of equiptment is a walmart electric grinder(on clearance for 40) and a food saver. You still might be able to find a wal-mart grinder on clearance. I saw on in a walmart sporting goods 2 wks ago that was marked down to 50. I try to eliminate most of the deer and elk fat while cutting up my animals. I feel that deer and elk fat make my meat taste too gamey. Some may say I throw away too much, but I figure it is my deer and I can take what meat that I want and dispose of pieces that are more fat than meat. I like to add bacon to my burger to put some fat into since I have such lean meat on my animals. I also sometimes add some pork and hamburger(around 30%) to all my ground meat. The rest is simple. If it looks like it can be a roast, than wrap it up. If it looks like it can be cut into steaks then cut against the grain and wrap it up. If it doesn't fit into the previous two categories then cut it up into cubes and grind it. I like to make breakfast/italian sausage and just add the readymade spice mixes in and it turns out great. I love the foodsaver. The only other thing that I can think of right now is to cut your foodsavers bag 8 in by 10 in and put a pound in it, seal it and then flatten the meat down in the bag to where it is 1/2 inch tall. I do this because it stacks better and it also dethaws very fast when it is flat like that. any questions?


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Seven said:


> Some may say I throw away too much, but I figure it is my deer and I can take what meat that I want and dispose of pieces that are more fat than meat. I like to add bacon to my burger to put some fat into since I have such lean meat on my animals.


Huh? WTF?

Yup, you throw away too much.

I'm all for DIY processing, but this kind of waste is unnecessary. Next time, drop me a line and I'll come to your house and give you a tutorial. Seriously.

It amazes me that the same guys who would never dream of tossing a pheasant or a duck into the trash will think nothing of wasting 10, 15, 20 pounds of venison. Sure, it's your deer or elk. But it isn't yours to waste.

Meantime, this "gutless method" that's become all the rage with the "in the know" hunters is a crock. If anyone is carrying out antlers and leaving meat on the mountain, (and I've yet to find a carcass where it hasn't been the case), hunters need to check themselves. I've no doubt that there are those who use the gutless method ethically. But I've also no doubt that they are in the minority of those who use the method.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Meantime, this "gutless method" that's become all the rage with the "in the know" hunters is a crock. If anyone is carrying out antlers and leaving meat on the mountain, (and I've yet to find a carcass where it hasn't been the case), hunters need to check themselves. I've no doubt that there are those who use the gutless method ethically. But I've also no doubt that they are in the minority of those who use the method.


Using your words: "*Huh? WTF?*"

I have used the gutless too many times to count, and I have no regrets for what I've left behind for the critters. I think painting with such a broad brush is grounds for checking yourself. Every guide/outfitter I know uses this method, and they all do their best to get as much dinner scraps as possible.

And, what does using the gutless method have to do with wasting meat? If an elk is put down 3 miles in, how are YOU going to get the meat out w/o killing yourself and/or having a good portion of the meat spoil? All the gutless method does is allow the meat to be removed from the carcass for quicker cooling. How much is taken and how much is left has NOTHING to do with how the quarters are removed. One could use 'traditional' methods and gut the animal, but they still need to remove the quarters and what not the SAME as by using the gutless method. They just take a whole lot longer to get the hide off and the meat removed from the carcass. NOTHING else is different for an animal harvested in the back country.

Crock indeed!


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

> Finnegan said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? WTF?
> ...


Tell you what Next time I will put it in a sack and give you a call so you can come and get it. If you like a piece of meat that is 80% fat then more power to you. I do not. I do not feel that I am ethically wrong either. I will continue to cut my deer, elk, or whatever, anyway I feel like. I'll be d***** before anyone tells me how I can enjoy my harvest. Maybe some of that fatty meat that you eat has gone to your head.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I f you don't want the Ivory's...I would love to take them off your hands. they look awesome in a ring or inset on a piece of new furniture.

Here's my piece on the "gutless".....for 20 years I was a [email protected] and gutted and struggled, and sweated, and cussed and.....now i can quickly and easily bone and remove the meat in a without the stress and trying to reach in a pile of intrails and other nameless ****..it's SOOO much easier and it you get your meat cooled in half the time...I personally love unspoiled meat...but, Finn, go ahead and do yours however you like...just remember, not all new things are evil... :twisted:


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Seven said:


> If you like a piece of meat that is 80% fat then more power to you.


What piece would that be? :roll:



Seven said:


> I'll be d***** before anyone tells me how I can enjoy my harvest.


Enjoying your harvest isn't the issue. But the proclamation is clear on the matter of waste:

_Code 23-20-8
You may not waste any big game animal or permit it to be wasted or spoiled. (Waste means to abandon a big game animal or allow it to spoil or be used in a manner not normally associated with its beneficial use._



wapiti67 said:


> but, Finn, go ahead and do yours however you like...just remember, not all new things are evil... :twisted:


Gutless method isn't new. It's always been an option. What's "new" is the acceptance of the method in a throw-away culture where antlers are everything. I'll concede that a guy who is experienced at caping and cutting up animals can do it without waste. So I'm not talking about them. I'm talking about the waste that I'm seeing with my own eyes, and more of it all the time. I don't object to experienced hunters doing it; I object to promoting it on the Internet like it's the way to go.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Finn, if I use the gutless method and I cut off the hind quarters, the front shoulders, and cut out the back straps then what meat am I wasting? The rib cage has very little meat so it's not worth taking it out. The neck doesnt have any good meat so why take it out when your going to throw it away anyways?

I serious doubt people are leaving the meat and just taking the horns and even if it was a fact then I would guess it would be 0.0001%


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

In this controversy I think your preaching to the choir about wasting meat. I feel the members of the forum, from what I have read from them, care greatly about using the animals they harvest. I also feel how you use your animal is dictated by your own conscience. There probably isn't any of us who crack the bones and eat the marrow like the native americans used to. So is that wasteful? Or how about not using the bones for tools? All I'm saying is each person has to do what they feel is right to respect the animal who's life they have taken, and encourage others to do the same. But for the gutless method I use it myself on occasion and feel I get more meat than the butcher would if I took it him whole (which I never do because I process the animals myself) and it's in much better shape when I eat it. As for the few who don't enjoy the rewards of the hunt please find someone who does after the kill is made. There is few things as tasty as a venison or elk that has been well cared for, in my opinion


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Gutless method isn't new. It's always been an option. What's "new" is the acceptance of the method in a throw-away culture where antlers are everything. I'll concede that a guy who is experienced at caping and cutting up animals can do it without waste. So I'm not talking about them. I'm talking about the waste that I'm seeing with my own eyes, and more of it all the time. I don't object to experienced hunters doing it; I object to promoting it on the Internet like it's the way to go.


Please explain how more meat is 'wasted' by using this method over gutting an animal and then quartering it for transport? If you/I put an elk down 2+ miles from the trailhead, how do *YOU* suggest one get ALL the meat out w/o 'wasting' an ounce of it? I contend it IS the way to go in many/most instances when in the back country, as it allows the meat to cool faster and result in LESS meat spoiling.


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

Finnegan said:


> Seven said:
> 
> 
> > If you like a piece of meat that is 80% fat then more power to you.
> ...


I don't understand you comment? I eat the meat off the animal that I kill. Are you really this bullheaded to judge me and tell me that I am breaking the law and am an unethical hunter, without seeing how I cut up my harvest, based on a comment that I made? I am done E-arguing with you since it is apparent that you are better, smarter, more ethical, and a better processor than the rest of us. We should all hope to obtain your greatness!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Seven,,,,

Your more than WELCOME to show up in my camp a help cut and wrap any day....

One year on Dutton, We had the grinder, wrap papper, dry ice,,,,,,

Both bull's cut, wraped and frozen before ever leaving the mountain. Can't beat that.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I have to go along with Finn on this subject, telling inexperienced hunters to use the gutless method and just take what you can. Most hunters trying it out for the first time/or not having any experience in processing an animal is going to waste more than someone who knows what is going on.

I would suggest for someone who does not have a clue. to be around someone with experience before first trying this out. 

as for wasting meat the neck area does have allot of good meat and quit a bit from an elk size animal to boot.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Maybe Mr sagebrush will answer the questions I asked Finn, how would gutting an animal 2+ miles back in the woods result in less meat being wasted? Help me out here.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Well Pro, I''ll answer for um,,,,,,,They've NEVER HAD IT HAPPEN!

I personaly think it's great these guy's want to learn and gather all
the information possible. 

It dos'nt take a rocket scientist to quarter and bone out an animal,,,
Common sense work's pretty well, if it's red and look's like you can throw
it in the frying pan,,,,,,,,TAKE IT.

Removing the cape correctly off the head is the most difficult thing to learn.
This takes a little more practice.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

I guess Sagebrush and Finn don't have an answer :lol: :lol: At least be men


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

IMO There is no better way to cool and pack meat than the "gutless" method. Years ago we would "open" the hip joints in an effort to prevent "bone sour". I can't believe it took me so long to become aware of this method. :roll: There are certainly abuses of this method but I have seen some pretty sorry messes and huge losses from folks who improperly use the traditional method/s. We all have our ethics. If it were not required by law I would probably leave the rib meat behind. My personal ethics say the ravens etc would utilize it more than I would. I breast out ducks and dove and I still sleep well. YMMV


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Just because one cuts up an animal the gutless method over "traditional methods" does not mean he is wasting meat and to say so is ridiculas. For example, you are telling me someone who guts the animal first is guaranteed to take the neck or rib meat??? You can take this meat either way, IT DOESN'T MATTER how you cut it up.

IMO the gutless is much quicker and easier, resulting in a less likely chance of spoiling meat, period. How much meat you pack out is dependant on the hunter...and the ethics police. There is nothing irresponsible about teaching this to hunters via the internet.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How about let's not pigeon hole and compartmentalize each other, K? First of all, it's impossible to quantify "waste" or any degree of waste on the internet. So it's pretty moot.

The first time I gutless quartered and elk, it wasn't a real great job, but I have used it as a point of reference or a sort of reverse barometer for the future. No lie, with the assistance from one other person, I can have an entire elk bone out and in sacks in less than an hour. I would have NEVER been able to do this without first hand experience. IMO, you can "watch" all you want, but until you have started carving an animal in the field and learned _tricks_, curvature of bones and release points with your own hands, you will never _really_ understand or know how to do it efficiently.

Besides, It's like shielding your kids from the fact that drugs even exist. THEY'RE GOING TO FIND OUT ONE DAY, so they might as well be armed with as much useful information as possible. So in the end the only thing I will add is:

When you get finished cutting your critter up for the first time, spend as much time necessary to cut off consumable portions of USEABLE meat and no, I don't cut out rib meat, I have done it and by the time it gets home, whether on or off the animal, it's not much more than half dehydrated jerky, and I don't eat that ****.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The rib cage is some dang good eating. Throw them on the bbq why you are finshing cuting up the rest of the meat.YUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMYYYYYYYYYYYYY stuff right there.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i have a couple of questions about doing this the right way. if i understand the methods correct as long as you leave the scrotum attatched to one of the hind quarters you are ok as to state law to prove sex? also, are there any regulations about leaving the carcas/bones on the mountain? i have used this method on several animals in alaska but was always under the impression that here, meaning utah, you could not. i got ticketed on my first spike elk hunt and have been on the safe side ever since. with that one we even got out the whole elk but when we had it hanging to cool we skinned it, cut out his male organs and cut his head off. the dwr officer wrote me up for not leaving anything attatched even though we still had those peices. i just want to get things clear because yes it is a royal pain to get an animal out when you are 4 to 5 miles in. last year was the most commical thing i have ever seen. we had the great idea to bring a large deer hauler with us and put the whole spike in it. anyone watching would have laughed their heads off.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Where does it say in the proc that you have to take the ribs meat with you ?As I call you dont have to take the ribs meat out with you. The neck meat I can see you taking that out with you because you are taking the head out with you.So you might as well take that meat to.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

> if i understand the methods correct as long as you leave the scrotum attatched to one of the hind quarters you are ok as to state law to prove sex?


What I got told as long as you have the head with you. You dont need to have his balls or her part. To show what sex it was.


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

that's what we thought because we still had the head but still got a ticket. i don't know if it was just that officer but he told us something had to be attatched. does anyone have any first hand experience with being checked or with the rules?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Big Game Guidebook p47 Transporting game
"The head or sex organs of the animal you've taken must remain attached to the largest portion of the carcass."
also elk from spike areas must have antlers attached to skull plate and transported with the carcass

I've always left the sheath and scrotum attached to the largest "ham" and feel a-ok with intent etc.

Some CO may see it differently


----------



## spork40 (Oct 8, 2007)

i would feel ok with that as well. what about leaving the carcass there, are there any issues with that? also based on what you said, if you get a spike you must have the carcass with you?


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

If you bone an elk out, the largest piece is the head/cape, problem solved. I NEVER keep the scrotum as evidence. Been checked half dozen times w/o a ticket issued. I leave as many carcasses as possible each year. 8)


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I have often wondered about this. Luckily, I have never been questioned about leaving the sack behind. How do you remove the hind quarters and leave the pod attached? Any pointers?


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> I leave as many carcasses as possible each year. 8)


LMAO

I don't keep cape - I ain't that good  So the largest is the "ham" for me.

NHS wrote
How do you remove the hind quarters and leave the pod attached?

I use the gutless method and a portion of the hide/scrotum&sheath attached to the "ham". I also roll the "hair side" in on itself and try to pack it so it doesn't get hair on the meat-old fashioned probably. I hope I wrote this so it's understandable?

Spork
That's probably covered under waste of game. Not specific to carcass but uses "not normally associated with". The way I read this rule it would not require taking rib meat either though?? Since some have been cited for not taking the rib meat I'll pack it out. All it says about the spike is if "you take an elk in a spike area the antlers must remain attached to the skull _plate, and you must transport the skull plate and antlers with the carcass"._


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> If you bone an elk out, the largest piece is the head/cape, problem solved. I NEVER keep the scrotum as evidence.


+1 1/8...I have never kept any sex organs attached either, the head and cape are by far the largest piece I am taking with me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for us.


----------



## wfm (Feb 17, 2008)

Mean gene, check It out! 

















































Real simple and easy way to take care of your game In the backcountry. I usually use Alaskan game bags that come In a pack of five. Put one front and hind quarter in a bag then distribute the loins in two bags and the head and cape around the last bag. There are alot of ways to this method and this Is mine and It works for me so hope this helps!


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

WFM,

Very well done!!!
I haven't shot a buck since 82. Hope you didn't get the only one I been lookin for  
That's the joy of youth making that first cape cut...I'm on my old knees from the time I start


----------



## MeanGene (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks D maybe I'll just have you tag along this year or I'll tag with you and learn from someone who's done it for years succesfully. Wow I can't believe my post is 6 pages long. Pretty good (or touchy) subject.


----------

